

Offline advertising will be irrelevant in 10 years - jonathanSM
http://blog.adstage.io/2013/01/15/offline-advertising-irrelevant/

======
orangethirty
Disagree. Here is why:

Advertising (online and offline) works by repetition. The more people learn
about your offer, the more of them will buy. To promote your offer from
different angles you need a combination of offline and online advertising.
There is no way around that. Online will continue to grow, but offline will
not disappear. It will only evolve into more online tie-ins. Turning into what
I call onfline advertising.

~~~
pan69
What you call onfline, agencies call Integrated. Typical advertising is
divided into Above the Line, Below the Line and Through the Line and are
typically concerned with offline (print, outdoor, television, etc). In the
industry you refer to online advertising as Digital.

~~~
orangethirty
Yes, good input. Its always good to have other knowledgeable people come in
and explain industry terms.

------
rayhano
If the likes of Flipboard find a way to bring offline advertisings margins and
reach to online advertisers, then maybe.

But the reach of events like the upcoming Superbowl just have no parallel of
hysteria and trust in the online world.

We, as humans, are wired to respond to the offline world more than online.
That's why tweaks like button placements and colours and users leaving sites
that take a micro-second too long to load are such relevant factors online.

Maybe we'll, as a populace, become more comfortable online... but online is
noisy and serial. The offline world can be manipulated by our minds to focus
or operate in parallel with greater ease.

------
AdResults
I agree that offline is changing, but it certainly isn't going away. As a
media buyer, we see client's leads from print ads in pennysaver type products
coming in sometimes months after placement. Online ads are gone at that point
and do not product leads after the fact. Print offers a longevity that online
can't.

------
THEMooCow
this doesn't take into account the fact that offline and online are merging
together. people are online even when they are offline. a good example of a
hybrid advertising approach is this startup: <http://enplug.com>

------
Shorel
So, TV and newspaper have that long to live?

